# Hancock County



## switchbackxt1 (Jul 30, 2022)

Lucky Shot Hunting Club has one opening for the upcoming season.
1.Great interior Road system
2 Planted Pine and mixed hardwoods.
3. No Drama,trouble makers,drunks 
4. We are going into our 6th year of TROPHY Management.
5. Dues are $1000.00 we don’t hunt on credit.
6.Main objective is to hunt, have a good time and Be Respectful to our other hunters. Wally Davis 706-699-4344.


----------



## NickDeer (Jul 30, 2022)

switchbackxt1 said:


> Lucky Shot Hunting Club has one opening for the upcoming season.
> 1.Great interior Road system
> 2 Planted Pine and mixed hardwoods.
> 3. No Drama,trouble makers,drunks
> ...


Pin in or private areas? How many acres? How many members?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2022)

NickDeer said:


> Pin in or private areas? How many acres? How many members?




Rules ??


----------



## blackbear (Jul 30, 2022)

How close to Sparta?


----------



## switchbackxt1 (Jul 30, 2022)

NickDeer said:


> Pin in or private areas? How many acres? How many members?


Private area,1806,15


----------



## switchbackxt1 (Jul 30, 2022)

blackbear said:


> How close to Sparta?


In Jewell


----------



## switchbackxt1 (Jul 30, 2022)

25 minutes from Sparta on 16


----------



## zacktanner252 (Jul 31, 2022)

PM sent


----------



## Bucaramus (Aug 4, 2022)

Wish you needed 3 members....


----------



## Tobias (Aug 29, 2022)

Did you fill that a lot?


----------

